# Sydney man charged over suspected illegal animal exports



## cagey (May 24, 2019)

Sad about the crocs

https://www.smh.com.au/national/nsw...d-illegal-animal-exports-20190524-p51qor.html



Two dead crocodiles, a python and a turtle are among a number of exotic reptiles seized from a home in Sydney's west linked to a suspected illegal animal export business.

A 25-year-old man has been charged with 169 animal abuse and trafficking offences after police raided a property in Lethbridge Park on Thursday.

.






Shingleback lizards seized as part of Strike Force RaptorCredit:NSW Police

During the search, officers found 12 shingleback lizards, one Stimson's python, three young monitor lizards and a South American mata mata turtle.

Mobile phones and other electronic devices were also taken from the property for forensic examination.

Police allege the man, who was unlicensed to keep the animals, captured the reptiles before they were sold overseas for at least $38,000.

The man was also charged with the seizure of 147 reptiles in 2017 including a death adder snake, 58 gecko lizards and 21 dragon lizards.

He was granted bail under strict conditions.

He will appear in Mount Druitt Local Court on June 5.





Two dead crocodiles were found at the Lethbridge Park property. Credit:NSW Police






*Ben Weir*


----------



## nuttylizardguy (May 25, 2019)

I hope the surviving reptiles are offered for adoption by local licenced reptile keepers.

I hope the magistrate sends this NW to prison for a VERY LONG time THIS TIME . He obviously thinks he's above the law as this is not the first time he's been prosecuted. What was the magistrate thinking letting this guy out on bail ?

I'd take a male and female shingleback in a heartbeat if they become available.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 25, 2019)

Hopefully they are put up on the ballot . I once scored an amazing coastal carpet through the ballot system.
I'll take a couple of shingles as well, always wanted to add a couple to the collection.


----------

